# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Red Flare' 4N



## lienluu (Dec 27, 2006)

This is a division I got from Chuck Ackers, who got it originally from EYOF.


----------



## Marco (Dec 27, 2006)

nice red phrag


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 27, 2006)

Very beautiful subtle coloration!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2006)

Great flower!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 27, 2006)

wow its beautiful


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 27, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Heather (Dec 28, 2006)

It's quite nice. The synsepal looks quite yellow. Are you pleased with it?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi. Are you still in NY? If you're still going to Africa, did you work out the plant caretaker issues?


----------



## e-spice (Dec 29, 2006)

Really pretty. Did you visit Chuck personally to get this one? I didn't think he shipped plants.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice form BTW. How big is the plant?


----------



## lienluu (Dec 29, 2006)

NYEric said:


> did you work out the plant caretaker issues?



Uh..there never was a caretaker issue.

However, i had to move back my date until May because of vacination problems.


----------



## lienluu (Dec 29, 2006)

e-spice said:


> Really pretty. Did you visit Chuck personally to get this one? I didn't think he shipped plants.
> 
> e-spice



He does sell/ship plants from time to time, but only divisions, not seedlings.

Lien


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Dec 30, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Very beautiful subtle coloration!


Like a bull in a china store!!!!!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow...I need sunglasses for this one. Really nice form and colour!


----------

